# Frog Legs?



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

That does look funny... 
No, Amber always prefered lying on her side or upside down at that age!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yup, Max used to lay like that all the time. My husband would comment, "oh, shoot, he broke!" 
I'm not sure who is sillier sometimes.
This isn't the best picture, but you can see how he's all spread out.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup. All the time ever since she was a baby and still at 4. It's amazing how long they are when they do that isn't it.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Yup. All the time ever since she was a baby and *still at 4.* It's amazing how long they are when they do that isn't it.


I would love to see a photo of your GR doing that.. I cannot picture Amber like that puppy or now at 3+. It would be nice to see a pic of the OP and your 4 year old doing this...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Neither of mine lay like this often, although Sam does sometimes when he's stretching in the mornings on the bed. Dillon's more a side-layer.. and Sam's favorite position is belly up!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Maggie is sooooo cute!! Neither of mine have ever laid like this but we have a litter of 5 week old pups at the moment, and quite a few of them do... really sweet!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow still 'frog-dogs' often! I will have to remember to take a pic.


----------



## Steve03 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great to know that my pup isn't the only silly one around. I would like to see a picture of a full grown golden doing it


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

How adorable! Squished frog, frog dog , Sphinx or Under Dog! Penny still will either lay like this or upside down.. She is an odd egg... :doh:


----------



## jenn1v (Mar 11, 2009)

Buddy would seat like that all the time as a smaller pup but I think he stopped around 4 months.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie lay's like that all the time.. she will be 3 Friday!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of my foster puppies have laid like that. I have to say, especially if they are still doing it as an adult, they must have pretty darn good hips!


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Whiskey plops like that all the time...when he gets tired enough!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau has been doing "frog dog" since we brought him home at 8 weeks. Now at almost one and a half he almost always lays that way. I love it, it looks so cute to me. My vet said it is an indication that they have good hips.....Here he is!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Goldbeau said:


> My vet said it is an indication that they have good hips.....Here he is!!


I've heard this several times, also. I wonder how true it is.


----------



## Cody's pet (Jun 3, 2009)

Cody's favourite position is the frog


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

kwhit said:


> I've heard this several times, also. I wonder how true it is.



I wonder as well. We have had x-rays taken of Beau's hips and they are not very good.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey lies almost exclusively like a frog when she is chewing on her toys...I think it is so cute!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Amber does this as well, ever since we got her at 8 weeks old. She's now 2 years old. Now she tends to do it when she's trying to cool off, usually on a tile/wood floor. I'm posting two photos, the first is a bit tougher to see since my nephew who was 3 in this photo is on top of her lol. The second is at my mother in laws cabin after christmas this year.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy does that. Desi can't because of her hip dysplasia. Here are some pics of Lucy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brady does this all the time (he'll be 2 in October). He actually has 3 different positions: flying puppy, chicken legs, and flying chicken. The pic below is flying puppy:


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

All of my dogs did this as puppies but grew out of it....not sure if it became uncomfortable as they grew or not. Buoy does it now and I love it.....


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby will be 2 in September and lays in that position all of the time.

Vicky, mom to Ruby-21 months


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to attach Ruby's pictures. Here you go.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Hudson used to lay like that all the time. I loved it! I'm so mad that I didn't get any pictures of it. I was so overwhelmed with "puppy".


----------



## Cody's pet (Jun 3, 2009)

Love the "flat dog" photos


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So cute! Molson has never done it, but my parents dog Skoker does all the time and he's just over 2 yrs old.


----------

